# Via Samuel 2 + kernel 3.1.6

## cabana

Witacie

Mam taki problem ładnie skompilowałem kernel (ustawiłem odpowiednie flagi dla procesora )

```
CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

No i skopiowałem plik z arch/x86/bzimage grub skonfigurowałem i zainstalowało się OK. Po restarcie grub się ładuje wybieram kernel i po chwili:

"This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: cx8 cmov

Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"

Kernel 3.1.6, stage3-i486 najnowsze  :Wink: 

No i nie wiem co począć  :Smile: 

Z góry dziękuje za jakąkolwiek pomoc  :Wink: 

----------

## Bialy

Musisz mieć coś w kernelu namieszane.

```
System uname: Linux-3.0.4-hardened-r5-i686-VIA_Samuel_2-with-gentoo-2.0.3

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=c3 -mmmx -m3dnow -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
```

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CYRIX

CONFIG_MCYRIXIII=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y
```

----------

